# 2015 Rogue Defrost Air Conditioning Problem



## Grammyles (Nov 6, 2017)

When I use my defrost, moisture builds up inside vehicle. I can’t see out any windows and have water dripping from GPS screen and headliner. I have had it repaired twice and it happened again today. This is not covered by the warranty. I wonder if my accident will be! I am driving 75 mps and suddenly cannot see the cars in front of me.


----------

